# Horse Back Riding is EASY?



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Those are great!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

So cool!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Those are Amazing videos! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

The first is awesome as is the second one. They are both equally true.

A couple of weeks back when I was getting changed for PE a couple of these brats from my class were arguing whether riding is a sport. Like 5 of them were no all you do is sit there and hold pieces of leather/rubber called reins. And then this girl called Abby and me said yes it is. Would a hobby that's not a sport be in the Olympics? I was infuriated by their attitude but then again they belong to the group of people I call

'They care more about their clothes than their marks.'

I totally bore you people to death...

:lol::lol:


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Phantom Stallion-Basically everyone in my class fits into that category, as with the "horse back riding is easy" category


----------



## amymarie57 (Feb 20, 2011)

These videos give me the chills I'm all pumped with adrenaline now


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

amymarie-Thats so true


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome videos! I think people think riding is easy, because everyone makes it look that way. Before I started riding, I didn't think it would be this hard. Now I just have to convince some of my family/friends that riding isn't easy as people make it look to be. Maybe I'll show them these videos! I think that the only way people will ever know how hard it is, is if you put them on a horse..other than a trail ride.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Eh, why do people care so much about what others think of riding?


----------



## Barn Boss (Jul 19, 2011)

Love thoose


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

those were great! thanks for sharing


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I had to fight my school system to get them to recognize my horseback riding as a *sport* that could be applied for the PE credit we were required to earn outside of school. If I hadn't been able to convince them, I would have had to join an after school sport and wouldn't have had any time to be with my horses. I was having none of that!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Loooovvvee the videos! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Two hearts beating as one, so true.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

> I had to fight my school system to get them to recognize my horseback riding as a *sport* that could be applied for the PE credit we were required to earn outside of school. If I hadn't been able to convince them, I would have had to join an after school sport and wouldn't have had any time to be with my horses. I was having none of that!!


How did you managed to convince them? Do you train and show?


----------



## hunterjumper2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

O_O oh my gosh those are awesome videos!! 

I think I should show these to all the people I know who say riding is easy.. see what they think  It really ****es me off when people think it's so easy... and really, its not at all.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Eolith said:


> I had to fight my school system to get them to recognize my horseback riding as a *sport* that could be applied for the PE credit we were required to earn outside of school. If I hadn't been able to convince them, I would have had to join an after school sport and wouldn't have had any time to be with my horses. I was having none of that!!


How did you convince them? Video, essay? I would really like to know! I think it would be interesting to know what you did!


----------



## JessieleeZ (Apr 24, 2011)

great videos
:goose bumps:


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

oh my god
AMAZING videos!! i actually got goose bumps watching those. i love them both!! but the first one was my fav, which it didnt cut off.

i get in that argument alot with people, and even though i get them to shut up i never actually... win. like they still dont beilive me. they think its cool to watch, fun to do. but its not hard,its not a real sport

haha the one time i was watching show jumping on TV and my dad watched a bit of it. he kept saying, how the horse is doing all the work. that the rider is just sitting there and not working,sure it takes timing, and stide counting,and balence but its not work. the horse is doing all the work. no matter what i said i couldnt convince him otherwise! but as soon as he said it the announcer mentions how the riders have to be in excelent shape to do this sport. all he said was "oh" lol.

same with my mom, if she watches me work with my horse.if he starts sweating or if i ask him to do something, he refuses and says 'no' and we work through it and i get him doing it. suddenly i'm a bad mother and im pushing him to hard. and then she gives him a mint.

i love my parents, and my friends. but there not horse people. they know i love horses and riding,they know its my life. but they dont understand it


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

These videos are great.

What an astounding lot of rubbish, equestrian sports being "easy". Granted, any idiot can park in a western saddle on a bombproof trail horse and follow someone else along for a couple of hours. Maybe that is what these people were thinking of when they said "easy."

What I know is that I'm a terrific athlete, have been so all my life. I was a competitive swimmer, basketballer, and softballer when I was younger, I picked up figure skating like a breeze, it took me 20 minutes to learn to cross-country ski, yoga was a snap, and when I learned Alpine skiing at age 43, I was riding the black diamonds before the end of my first season. And since I ski in New England, that was mainly skiing on *ice*.

Speaking back from middle age and looking over this vast history of athletic prowess, I have to say that Hunt Seat is hands-down the MOST DIFFICULT sport I have EVER taken up. The demands on coordination, strength, balance, and the ability to react in the split-second to changing conditions - not to mention dealing with whatever mood the horse is in today - make skiing on a field of icy moguls look like a JOKE.

And I'm not even doing any of the really complicated stuff yet...just trotting! Not even cantering, let alone stuff like dressage or jumping!


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

AngieLee said:


> haha the one time i was watching show jumping on TV and my dad watched a bit of it. he kept saying, how the horse is doing all the work. that the rider is just sitting there and not working,sure it takes timing, and stide counting,and balence but its not work.


ROFL. I'd like to see him make it all the way around the ring in half-seat at a walk...then we'd be hearing about "work"! :lol:



AngieLee said:


> same with my mom, if she watches me work with my horse.if he starts sweating or if i ask him to do something, he refuses and says 'no' and we work through it and i get him doing it. suddenly i'm a bad mother and im pushing him to hard. and then she gives him a mint.it


Brace yourself. She's going to be *exactly* the same way when (if) you give her grandbabies. Best find a way to deal with that mentally now, or you'll go insane when she's ragging on you because you were too hard on your kid (even if what you were doing was exactly the same thing she did when you were little) and then she'll give the kid a mint, or a toy, or a pony. :lol: The monstrous unfairness of it all can be pretty daunting.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

not gonna lie i could feel myself starting to cry watching the second video
AWESOME videos so true and great points for me to bring up to some ignorant people


----------

